

Top best/worst states for doing business - TX #1 & CA #50 - iamchmod
http://chiefexecutive.net/best-worst-states-for-business-2013

======
boas
If California and New York are the two worst states for businesses, then why
are so many tech companies in California, and financial companies in New York?
Yes there are more regulations in California, but clearly they are missing
something in their rankings.

~~~
nathanstitt
That's something I've often puzzled over as well. I've came to the conclusion
that a business is made up of individuals, and individuals like to live in
_nice_ places.

Nice places are often kept that way by means of regulation - Regulation of
both the 'no strip malls' type and the 'no strip mining that mountain' type.
Plus maybe they inspect fertilizer plants regularly so they don't explode.

Therefore, I'd posit that strong regulation can actually attract business
simply by attracting the right types of people. [http://ordinary-
gentlemen.com/blog/2013/03/republican-messag...](http://ordinary-
gentlemen.com/blog/2013/03/republican-messaging-going-galt-and-a-tale-of-two-
cities/) expands on this idea further

------
astrodust
California: "Major income-tax hike in November hastens self-imposed economic
decline."

How does an income tax hike lead to an economic decline? That's more an
opinion than a factual statement.

Also the "Domestic Migration" figure is high, but not per-capita. A very
populous state like California will obviously have a lot of migration. Alaska
sure to come out on top in this department.

------
jaynos
This list is without context. Is it based solely on how business friendly the
state is in terms of taxes and licensing requirements? Is workforce education
taken into account?

Edit: Apparently they give you the ranking information if you click on the
individual states.

